# Removed EGR valve, is the bottom supposed to be movable?



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

'97 sentra. Ok, I've read in a lot of posts that at idle you should be able to work the throttle and stick your finger under the EGR valve and feel a 'diaphragm' open and close. Well I felt nothing, (CEL light on) so I removed the valve. Rotted hoses, clogged holes, lots of carbon. I cleaned it up and am replacing the hoses, but there is no movable part on the bottom of the EGR valve. It is just round, rusty, and steel. There is nothing that opens and closes. There is a circle on the bottom of the EGR that looks like it could possible flip open/closed, but it does not move at all. Were they talking about a different type of EGR valve, or is there something wrong with mine? Thanks, and I hope I explained this well, it's kind of difficult to describe.


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, drove it on a 1 mile trip, and two 30 mile trips and the light hasn't come back on yet. Hopefully I'm in the clear. I have no idea what that guy was talking about with 'feeling the diaphragm' from underneath the EGR valve. I don't even understand how that would be possible.


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

An update for anyone with the same question. Found this image in the FSM:









As you can see it is not the bottom of the EGR valve, but kind of in the middle below the brass colored top portion of the valve. I'll have to try it and see if I can feel anything moving, but I've put 120 miles on it and the light didn't come back, so I'm guessing I'm good to go.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you replace the small rubber tube ?
Was that the problem?


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I replaced the rubber tube and also removed the EGR and cleaned it thoroughly. The thin metal pipe that connects the EGR to the short tube was completely clogged with carbon so I'm glad I took the unit out for cleaning.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i replaced the rubber tube and that was all I did, it took 2 weeks and the light went out and has not come back on since, must be over a year now, maybe two.
Sounds like its fixed to me.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

This is how your EGR should look


----------

